# [SOLVED] tcpip.sys error??



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

heyy people!!! recently ive experineced another blue screen :sad: it says that a fault or something in file tcpip.sys.. and then it says
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA :4-dontkno 
i dont know what could be causing this to happen, but its gettin worse.. before when i first happened, i thought u know, it wont happen again... but it has atleast 4-5 times..

if theres anything else u need, just shout!! :grin: 
thanks soo much


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

How do you connect to the internet?
Make and model of the computer?


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks for replying...
i use a adsl/broadband connection to access the internet
the laptop is a dell inspiron 6000

thanks


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Could be a bad sector on the hard drive. The system was trying to swap and crashed while doing it. If all goes bad, Windows repair would work.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to the Dell web site if you do not have the driver for your network card and download it. 
Now go to the device manager and delete your network card and reboot. When it reboots it will reinstall your network card. It may need you to tell it where the driver is. In most cases, it will not do this.

See if this clears out the error.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

That could be it; but isn't tcpip.sys a native file that is in i386 or the Windows folder (under installation)? I don't think tcpip.sys would be supplied by the ethernet driver, but by windows regardless of the presence of a network interface.


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey people!!! ok im alittle confused now..... shall i do it anyway, jus to see if it works?? beacuse its better than nothing, so might aswell give it a shot... ok so just wana clear things up, shall i do repair console or delete the network driver and reinstall?

thanks alot guys


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Tcpip.sys is a networking file. Reloading the nic should also reload this file.

You could also run start,run sfc /scannow and let Windows scan all your system files and replace damaged ones. You will need your Windows Cd for this.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah. OK. sfc would work fine in the case that you have your CD. Follow Terrister's original instrictions then do the 'sfc' if it fails.


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey people!! sorry for the late reply but ive been looking for the network driver on the dell website... theres so many that i dont really know which one i need :S and another think is that my laptop didnt come with an xp operating system, but i can get hold of one to run the checks.

thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=en&s=dhs&SystemID=INS_PNT_6000&os=WW1&osl=EN

You want the broadcom at the top.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Dell has been using Broadcom NICs in their latest machines. It's really annoying because you generally have to go to another machine to get the drivers and place them on a CD or flash drive. All this just to get the other drivers on...


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey guys, thanks for the link!!! im so sorry i havnt replied in a while, been busy at work... im downloading the new driver as i write this!!  so now i havnt to delete my netork driver that is already installed? any ideas how to do that laboye? the error hasnt happened agan for some time now but then again theres isnt really a time table 

thanks so much for ur help, its much appreicated


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to device manager in the system control panel, hardware. Click on the + next to network. Highlight your network card and hit the delete button on your keyboard.


----------



## scorpio23 (Apr 13, 2006)

all done!!  now ill give it afew days to see if the blue screen comes up again. thanks so much for ur help!! any idea on how to prevent this from happening again??

thanks sooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

No problem. Good luck.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe the system crashed and one thing led to another, having an impact on that file. Don't think there's too much you can do there. Just make sure you take care of the overall computer.


----------

